

Show HN: Feedback on our app to help Freelancers manage project/client leads? - sidmitra

http://www.jobbrew.com<p>Would love some feedback on the idea, landing page for an app we hope to launch early next month.<p>"
Jobbrew is an app that makes lead management for freelancers as easy as bookmarking on delicious. Most freelancers scour the web for new clients, they respond to some, bookmark others.
Quite often converting a lead to a client takes multiple rounds of discussion or a timely reminder. Still even for the most careful of people, it's easy for some of them to slip through the cracks.<p>Once you `bookmark` or add a lead on Jobbrew, we'll send you an email(on your chosen date), reminding you to follow up.
It also gives you a historical record of all client leads you've collected so far, giving you a vast reserve of people to reach out to during the 'great depression'.<p>We'll also send personalized list of  new leads straight to your inbox(or your feed reader), along with you weekly indepth stats related to your freelance business on how you're doing, eg. conversion rates, best sources for leads etc.
"
======
rudasn
Your interface looks quite similar to some drafts I made a while back about a
similar system. I'm still not sure if red, white, & black are easy to the eyes
- I think blue is better.

The "Leads" page looks very confusing - there's a lot going on and I'm not
sure where to focus. More whitespace would make it easier to digest. A better
solution would be to hide the things I don't _rally_ need to see right now
(for example, all the contact info for each of my leads), as long as they are
just a click away. You also _need_ search.

More important however I still don't get it. What is it exactly that you do?
How can I discover clients through you? I do find my self bookmarking sites
that I intent to contact for a redesign/consulting gig but never actually do
it - is this the problem you are solving?

ps. have you looked at toutapp.com?

~~~
sidmitra
There're a couple of problems we're trying to solve, which are all related.

1\. Find leads - we aggregate leads from various sources and send them to your
inbox etc.

2\. Manage leads - any lead you add/bookmark (via a bookmarklet or forward to
a secret inbox), we'll send you reminders to follow up.

3\. Stats - we send you weekly stats to help you gauage your conversion, which
sources work best for you etc.

Ultimately we would want features like adding templates just like tout app.
But that's not our core feature.

------
sidmitra
<http://www.jobbrew.com> (clickable)

